# Windows Mobile, ActiveSync e Linux

## maruscya

Ciao a tutti. 

Da qualche giorno mi sono preso uno smartphone.... con i soliti accessori.... Cell, Navigatore, gestione mail, contatti etc..

Tutto bello e carino... il problema e' che non sembra voler funzionare a dovere con linux e relativi programmi di sincronizzazione delle informazioni. 

Sul forum  ho trovato un po' di guide interessanti.... per ora ho raggiunto questi obbiettivi con successo:

 Collegamento via BlueTooth tra pc e smartphone: Mi permette di sfogliare le dir del palmare e inviare / ricevere files tramite il servizio Obex

 Collegamento via BlueTooth per navigare su web e scaricare la posta. Il PC viene usato come gateway e tramite PPP emulato incapsulato su BT riesco a vedere il palmare con il propio indirizzo IP pubblicato sulla LAN

Fino a qui tutto bene. Ora iniziano i problemi. Riesco a creare una connessione BlueTooth per la sincronizzazione dei dati tra palmare e pc, ma in realta' qualcosa non funziona a dovere.

Lato linux sto usando Raki, l'unico software che sembra supportare ActiveSync su BlueThoot. Molti altri programmi cercano il device per collegarsi al palmare tipo /dev/pilot.  

Domande: 

- Qualcuno ha esperienza in merito alla sincronizzazione dei dati ?

- Quali software posso testare / provare (kdePim etc..)

- Programmi tipo Kpilot, Gpilot etc sono progettati per PalmOS. Possono andare bene anche per WindowsMobile (Credo di no) ? 

- Potrei anche lasciare perdere la parte di appuntamenti / attivita. Ma almeno la lista dei contatti vorrei sincronizzarla. !!

Stavo mettendo giu' de righe per un piccolo howto, ma se non riesco a sincronizzare i dati c'e' poco da scrivere.... 

Grazie mille per l'aiuto !!

----------

## GabrieleB

battaglia piuttosto dura ... i vari opensync e synce sono abbastanza un casino da mettere su.

Io ho risolto usando www.finchsync.com per sincronizzare contatti e appuntamenti e un tool che si installa sul "windofonino" e che emula una chiavetta usb, si chiama "wm5torage".

----------

## maruscya

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> battaglia piuttosto dura ... i vari opensync e synce sono abbastanza un casino da mettere su.
> 
> Io ho risolto usando www.finchsync.com per sincronizzare contatti e appuntamenti e un tool che si installa sul "windofonino" e che emula una chiavetta usb, si chiama "wm5torage".

 

Per ora i contatti sono riuscito a syncronizzarli... Sto seguendo qualcosa sulla ML di synce,.... che sembra essere attiva.. 

Prendo spunto anche dalla tua risposte per vedere se riesco ad ottenere qualcosa di piu' performante.

----------

## flocchini

fai un fischio se riesci, io ciclicamente riprovo ma e' sempre una schifezza, 1000 progetti e non uno che funzioni, maledetta m$ e il suo so. Per ora uso anche io finchsync

----------

## starise

Io ero in procinto di provare (ma non ho avuto ancora tempo) a collegare il mio palmare a gentoo e di sincronizzare la rubrica, calendario ecc... di Evolution con WM2003SE. Ma non sono molto incoraggiato dalle vostre risposte!   :Sad: 

----------

## maruscya

Per il momento ho dovuto sospendere i test... credo di riprenderli al piu' tardi settimana prossima. 

Cmq lo stato attuale delle situazione e' questa:

- Connessione dal pocket pc ad internet vi BlueTooth usando il pc come gateway. Cosi sincronizzo/scarico la posta. E ovviamente ci posso navigare su internet. 

- Connessione ActiveSync tramite BlueTooth come sopra. La connessione viene vista da RAKI e sincronizza i contatti che sono dentro Kde-Pim

- Sempre tramite BlueTooth riesco a vedere e usare il FileSystem del pocket pc, per caricare/scaricare informazioni.

In sospeso, mi rimangono 

- le attivita' 

- calendario.

Dato che tramite pc posso usare la rete, ho installato anche PocketPutty, che puo' tornare comodo  :Smile: 

----------

## GabrieleB

PS: leggetevi anche questo:

http://www.synce.org/index.php/Syncing_via_OpenSync

e questo:

http://www.synce.org/index.php/Windows_Mobile_2005_Support

Io non ho ancora avuto il tempo di metterci le zampe sopra, ma sembra roba interessante.

----------

## flocchini

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Connessione ActiveSync tramite BlueTooth come sopra. La connessione viene vista da RAKI e sincronizza i contatti che sono dentro Kde-Pim

 

hai controllato che non duplichi i contatti, che non inverta nomi e cognomi e che in caso di campi mancanti non faccia cose strane?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

scusate la "riesumazione del post", ma è la cosa giusta da fare se si ha un problema già trattato e non risolto ....

vi vorrei chiedere se qualcuno è riuscito a far andare Synce (o similia) con uno smartphone con windows mobile 5 (  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) ovviamente io non ci sono riuscito   :Sad: 

Nella fattispecie ho un IPAQ HW6915 che pare si connetta, ma dopo un pò stacca la connessione e inizia ad accendere e spegnere la lucina che indica la connessione USB.

In pratica è come se il cavo (o meglio, il driver) non tenesse la connessione, nemmeno la semplice connessione al cell per ricaricare la batteria.

aiuti???

----------

## maruscya

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> scusate la "riesumazione del post", ma è la cosa giusta da fare se si ha un problema già trattato e non risolto ....
> 
> vi vorrei chiedere se qualcuno è riuscito a far andare Synce (o similia) con uno smartphone con windows mobile 5 (    ) ovviamente io non ci sono riuscito  
> 
> Nella fattispecie ho un IPAQ HW6915 che pare si connetta, ma dopo un pò stacca la connessione e inizia ad accendere e spegnere la lucina che indica la connessione USB.
> ...

 

Ho un HW6515, dopo diversi tentativi con Raki, sono riuscito a far funzionare un po' tutto.  Come strato di comunicazione ho sempre usato BlueTooth. 

Prova ad installare Raki e nel caso fammi sapere ....

NB: dimenticavo... il mio pamare usa WM 2003...

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum Italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano

----------

